# How much ATF+4 fluid is needed?



## dacman61 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello fellow Routan'ers,

I picked up a 2009 Routan SEL w/ RSE & 4.0L Engine with 57,000 miles on it earlier this week. I'm looking into replacing the ATF fluid, oil change, and flush and fill the coolant. I plan on using Amsoil Full Synthetic products where I can.

I'm curious to know how much ATF+4 fluid is required for the change, and could anyone recommend a good filter replacement as well?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dacman61 (Nov 25, 2009)

After more digging around, I noticed the answer on the Amsoil website:

CAPACITIES:
Engine, with filter..........5.5 quarts [1]
Cooling System, With Rear HEAT Initial Fill..........16.3 quarts
AMSOIL Antifreeze and Engine Coolant
Cooling System, Without Rear HEAT Initial Fill..........13.3 quarts
AMSOIL Antifreeze and Engine Coolant
Automatic Transmission, LGG Initial Fill..........5.5 quarts
Automatic Transmission, Total Fill
6 speed LGG..........9 quarts
[1] Add 0.5L (0.5 qt) less than capacity shown, start engine,let
run until operating temperature is approx. 60 C (140 F),
switch engine off,wait 3 minutes, check dipstick, fill to
full mark as indicated on dipstick. May be more or less than
0.5L(0.5qt) depending on model.


So I guess I need 9 quarts total? That seems like a bit much. Anyone else have any insight on this?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I was charged for 5.5 qts of ATF for a drain & refill with pan-drop at an indie shop, and I saw the empty bottles in the shop supporting that. Not sure how you get the other 4.5 qts out. I would only use ATF+4, but I don't know how you could get out all the old fluid without running 12 qts through a fluid exchange machine. Otherwise, I wouldn't mix fluids.

Routan requires HOAT coolant such as G-05. Also wouldn't mix with anything not HOAT such as anything rated for dex-cool (OAT). Seems to be a lot of misinformation out there with Chrysler coolant requirements, with companies claiming something is compatible or universal or the 'same thing'.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Also make sure to get the VW/Mopar OEM gasket sealant for the transmission pan from the dealership.


----------



## dacman61 (Nov 25, 2009)

For the Transmission Fluid, I ordered up this:
http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...etic-automatic-transmission-fluid/?code=ATFTP

Since these vehicles have a tendency to have their trannies go bad, I'm not going to take any chances and go with this high quality fluid. It exceeds the ATF+4 spec.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I wasn't questioning the quality of what you ordered, nor interested in any Amsoil discussion generally. I know they say it "exceeds" ATF+4 standards and I will take that at face value. I'm sure it is great quality, but it is not the same thing as ATF+4, which I understand is also fully synthetic. 

My comment was more about mixing different fluids. If the transmission has 9 qt. total capacity but you're only able to change ~5.5 qts, then by my back-of-the-napkin math you are doing a 60/40 mix of what you bought and ATF+4. If they are different, there is no way to know what effect combining the two different fluids has on its performance. That's all. More than likely it'll be just fine, I imagine.


----------



## dacman61 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just got my transmission fluid and filter changed today. I did end up needing 9 quarts. Good thing I bought that 2.5 gallon jug of fluid. When you drop the pan and change the filter, you will need 9 quarts. If you are doing a flush and fill method of changing your fluid without changing the filter, that's when you'll supposedly only need 5.5 quarts.

Since I'm right before 60,000 miles, I think I'll replace the fluid at 90k and then a full fluid and filter change at 120k. Just based on so many reviews and complaints of people having issues with these 62TE transmissions, I feel this is the best bet going forward for taking care of my vehicle. I had a 2000 Lexus RX300, and it was also prone to having transmission failures at lower than expected miles. Many of those RX300 owners switched up to 25-30k mile transmission fluid intervals as well to prevent problems.


----------

